# Dulcie in her Miami!



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I was so excited to pick up Dulcie today! I have always loved her in a simple puppy or lamb clip, but since she needed to be clipped really short due to the heat, anyway, I decided it was time to give her a little bit of glamour! What fun to take her to the park tonight! A man actually shouted out of his car-- You're beautiful puppy!" Haha!

Here she is!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! She looks so elegant!!!! Those long long legs!!!!!! So pretty!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She looks beautiful!! Definitely a great clip on her.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

beautiful. can see her coming down that catwalk with the models.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She looks fabulous!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She's absolutely goregous!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Dulcie is breathtaking in her Miami! It's no wonder she's getting compliments from complete strangers! More pictures please. :love2:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She crushes it! Cousin Buck says "Woof, Woof"!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Fabulous, your groomer did a wonderful job! If I were a male dog I'd give her the wolf whistle for sure.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Hubba, hubba. Those long legs rock that Miami, girl! You need an escort -- I'll be there in an hour!

Your friend,
Paddy


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Ooo la la...she's gorgeous and elegant in that clip. Nice job.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

She looks great and she is so black!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

She looks just beautiful!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

She looks great! I like the way that the Maimi lets you go short but the bracelets help give it some shape and keep it from looking like you "skinned" them. 

It looks very nice on Dulcie! It makes her look so tall and elegant!

Good choice!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

She is stunning!!! I have never considered this cut or bracelets, but Dulcie has seriously made me consider it.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow! Just Wow!
She looks so elegant and lady-like.
You have a gorgeous poodle!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice job your groomer did! She looks fantastic! It takes a bit getting used to a different clip doesnt it? She really looks great in it. Are you planning on keeping her this way?


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely comments, everyone! I am so enjoying her in this clip! I hadn't thought of doing it before, either,Caddy, and I am glad I did! Seeing other poodles on here in their beautiful clips inspired me!  
AngelAviary, I will definitely keep her in this clip as long as it is warm. She really feels the heat and I noticed right away how much she enjoyed being clipped so short. I think the miami will be our summer cut into the future for sure! 
Thanks again everyone! Dulcie also says thank you and special eyelash bats for Buck and Paddy - thank you boys!
P.S. Charismatic Millie, yes she is beautiful beautiful black!  And such a prettily formed petite girl! I had someone literally stop me in the street (she chased after us! lol) to ask where I got her and I was pleased to give her a referral to Mary Skog at Avalon!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

nifty said:


> ... A man actually shouted out of his car-- You're beautiful puppy!" Haha!


I'm not the least bit surprised she stopped traffic.:car: _She looks stunning! _ The Miami is one of my all time favorite clips on poodle girls and boys!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

She's just beautiful :smile:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Gorgeous! Dulcie is oh so elegant in her Miami!


----------

